# Orchard ladder



## coolbrze (Jun 19, 2011)

We're considering purchasing an orchard ladder. Pros/cons? I know they're less stable than normal A-frame ladder although they allow you to set up in places/branches that a normal A-frame won't. What size (height) should we get (we're thinking 16') and are there any manufacturers you'd recommend/where to purchase?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jun 19, 2011)

they are a must if you do shrubs and ornamental, since you can stick the back leg into the canopy. We pick prune arbs in the winter, and could not do the two story hedges with a standard folding ladder.

Get a tall one first and then figure out what other size will work best.


----------



## treeman82 (Jun 19, 2011)

I've got a 12 footer that I bought, and happened upon a good deal on an 8. The 8 hardly ever gets used, but the 12 sure is nice to have around. Could I make use of a 16, yes, but for the bulk of the work I do it would be too big. I'd say go no less than 10, and no more than 14 if you're only gonna have one.


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Jun 19, 2011)

I've used them extensively since 1988. 

Out this way, Tallman is one brand I like best. The metal is slightly rounded, and if rested against bark, generally won't scrape it off. There are one or more brands that build with somewhat sharp-edged metal that can almost cut skin unless you take blunt metal and rub it along the upper edges.

Some brands are set up to connect the front leg so it won't scoot out on loose soil. Although, that does not happen for me anymore. I get on the first or second step and lean a shoulder or weight hard into the ladder to sink the front leg slightly.

10 foot seems to be the ultimate length for my use. 12 is somewhat hard to handle. I also keep a 6 foot for small stuff.


----------



## RacerX (Jun 23, 2011)

Anyone know why they're 2 to 3 times the price of an A frame ladder?


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Jun 23, 2011)

RacerX said:


> Anyone know why they're 2 to 3 times the price of an A frame ladder?



They are not 3 times the price. But maybe 2 times.

That is expected, because they are not manufactured or sold in the same numbers. Not even close.

It is more of specialty item. And one that should last almost a lifetime too. If I don't break my 10' orchard ladder, and don't need a 2nd one, odds are that I'm not going to be a customer again.

Same could be said for a really good A-frame, but there are a lot of buyers for them to make up for it.


----------



## Menchhofer (Jun 25, 2011)

Just purchased new orchard ladder this year. Settled for 12 ft. Seems to be good height. Also had telescoping leg w/cables installed for both solid surface and turf. Did research a couple brands....Sherrill pricing was way our of line w/ shipping so we just ordered from manufacturer. Shipping ads about another 100.00.


----------



## treeman82 (Jun 25, 2011)

It seems like a 16 footer is going to be in my future. Can't wait to see the shipping estimate for that one. :rolleyes2:


----------



## DeAvilaTree (Jun 26, 2011)

I own a 16' I love it, I also have an old wooden 6' that the leg flips strait up and locks so can get up into a low branch.


----------



## PinnaclePete (Jun 27, 2011)

The most common, and useful IMO, is the 10 or 12 footers for hollies and Jap maples around here. 8s are too short and 16s are scary high without being tied in. However, they are much more stable than an A frame once settled in, the wide base is great for leaning into and the telescoping 3rd leg is great for slopes, steps and in around shrubbish. Get a hard surface kit (rubber feet) so it doesn't skitter around on drives or sidewalks.

We sell the Heavy Duty Tripod Orchard Ladders | Stokes Ladders again the 10 or 12 should do what you need.


----------

